

Amazon introduces Kindle for BlackBerry - simanyay
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_129429842_2?ie=UTF8&docId=1000468551&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0JYAK5DJB3T79MNT9AXN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=722231022&pf_rd_i=507846

======
chrisbolt
Still waiting for Kindle for Mac...

